# Toronto Question - Lower Don Trail Construction



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

When I'm riding I sometimes ride the trail north to Taylor Creek Park & east to the the GO station @ Danforth. Last fall I was on it & saw the signs about the upcoming plans. Checking the Toronto webpage and there are no updates since Oct'. 

I don't want to head north from the Waterfront Trail & find out the trail is closed @ the Belleville Underpass construction. If anyone has news about the trail? It would be greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know much about the east end but would suggest calling 311 the general info. line for the city. they should either have an answer or direct to who does.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

I made it to Toronto on Sun' & the Belleville underpass is still open. There is a bit of construction on the west side of the tracks. It's not blocking the trail @ the present time.

Some other observations in my travels:

1) There is construction in Warden Woods from a point opposite Penaire St. north to St. Clair . Stretches of dirt, some of which was muddy yesterday. Also @ the north end, I didn't notice any detour around the construction site. The terrain might not be an issue for those on MTBs, but roadies, may want to avoid this area.

2) Concerning the Pottery Rd trail crossing, there is a bit of fencing blocking the usual trail. There is an official route around this spot.

3) The Waterfont Trail has a slight detour @ the east end of Queen's Quay (@ the Lakeshore/Parliament intersection).

4) Along Lakeshore East the south bike path is closed for the summer between Leslie & Coxwell.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

An update to my prior post, #3 is no longer in effect (as of last weekend in May)

From the City of Toronto page:

https://lowerdontrail.wordpress.com/2016/06/17/better-detour-to-avoid-broadview-construction/

https://lowerdontrail.wordpress.com/2016/06/24/do-not-enter-construction-zone-please/


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

I guess this trail will get cyclists off Bayview:

http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/c...89RCRD&nrkey=FDBB7D0C59B2025D85257FFF0062988D

I've used Bayview in the past to connect w/ a couple of routes W of the Don Trail & was glad to get off the street.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

New bridge for trail being placed this weekend:

https://lowerdontrail.wordpress.com...-august-13-14-for-new-trail-bridge-placement/


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

UPDATE:

Bridge placement delayed

https://snt146.mail.live.com/?tid=cmxoF1VDhe5hGacwAjfeP1cA2&fid=flinbox


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Bayview comment:

Bayview bike lane will be huge improvement to street


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like the Bayview work may be close to completion:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101901062941631&set=gm.1457637354252245&type=3&theater
Pic was taken on the 4th.

I was in the area on Thurs' & snapped this photo. Hoping the work on the approaches to the bridges doesn't take too long.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Thru there on Tues'. Trail is not finished (paved) between Pottery Rd & the traffic lights @ Bayview. The until the 4th of Nov' the foot of the trail between the Don & Cherry St. (by the GO Train yard) the trail is closed due to soil testing for the Don River relocation project. Cyclists were detoured along Villiers (south of the Keating Channel. I wonder when the construction of the new Don River channel begins if that will affect cyclist/pedestrian traffic thru the area.

Then you have the DVP to Gardiner ramp rework in the same area in the future, again is that going to affect riders?


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

W/ the spring approaching & my forays into the big city not far away I have a couple of questions. Did the approaches to the new Pottery Road bridge get finished before the onset of winter? 

I have read elsewhere that after the Belleville 'underpass' is completed (any timeline for that?) that there will be trail work on the Lower Don Trail. This will be from where the trail crosses Don from east side to the west south to the area of Corktown Common. Is this work still scheduled to begin this year?

Last fall I used the new Bayview Bikeway/Rosedale Valley Road/Sumac Street to detour around the construction. Is there another route from Rosedale to Wellesley to avoid 'humping' the stairs?


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Down to Toronto on Tuesday and I ventured into the valley to see how things were along the trail. Rode south to Pottery Rd and checked the construction. No sign of ANY progress on the new bridge since I rode thru there last fall after the Bayview bike path was completed.

Looked at the fencing & there is a well worn path on the east side. Headed south and passed thru the underpass area. Barriers on either side of the tracks & further south on the trail by the stairs have been tossed aside.

Lots of bike tracks in the mud.

It will be interesting if these 2 projects will be completed before the winter.

Also I noticed that there are several spots where uneven pavement is marked. This is south of Pottery Rd. It's too bad that this couldn't have been replaced while that section of trail is closed. The way things are going this section will be closed AFTER Phase II is completed & trail users will be further inconvenienced.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Rode thru yesterday and there are no barriers, but paving still needs to be done @ the underpass. Lots of sections of the 'trail' cut for repaving. May be easily passable w/ a MTB, but not so good w/ a road bike.

There is a bit of gravel graded at the east end of the Pottery Rd bridge. Barrier across in place.

I see the stretch of trail east of the GO train yard entrance has been recently paved. I'm surprised it was done as quick as it was. I was thru there in early Aug' & there was no sign of any proposed work.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

https://www.thestar.com/news/gta/20...f-the-new-don-river-valley-park-micallef.html

I wonder how long the trail will be closed to remove the tree roots & repave it?


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

Last update:

https://lowerdontrail.wordpress.com/2018/01/04/final-phase-1-update/#comments

Hopefully Phase II won't be the cluster#$%^ that Phase I was.


----------



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

revrnd said:


> Looks like the Bayview work may be close to completion:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101901062941631&set=gm.1457637354252245&type=3&theater
> Pic was taken on the 4th.
> 
> I was in the area on Thurs' & snapped this photo. Hoping the work on the approaches to the bridges doesn't take too long.


Well, across the bridge & thru the rail crossing for the 1st time.


----------

